# health insurance



## nacho2683 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Can anyone recommend a health insurance company ? I've been informed that to gain my yellow slip I will need to have health insurance in place.Many thanks Nick


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

nacho2683 said:


> Hi Can anyone recommend a health insurance company ? I've been informed that to gain my yellow slip I will need to have health insurance in place.Many thanks Nick


Abbeygate or TopQuotes are used by many. And you are correct informed. If you are not reciever of state pension or work here you need it


----------



## nacho2683 (Apr 1, 2015)

thanks for your reply i will have a look . retired from the uk fireservice (52) so not on state pension and not working . thanks once again


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

nacho2683 said:


> Hi Can anyone recommend a health insurance company ? I've been informed that to gain my yellow slip I will need to have health insurance in place.Many thanks Nick


Atlantic Insurance Company ? One of the leading General Insurance Companies in Cyprus


----------



## nacho2683 (Apr 1, 2015)

thank you for your reply . i will have a look . cheers


----------

